# waiting to hear back from the recruitment office



## doug009 (3 Sep 2009)

Hello everyone.. i recently applied to the london recruitment office at the end of july and handed in my application. I was contacted within 2days and I was told that i have my interview, aptitude test, and medical all on the same day at the armoury in sarnia on the 20th of augest. My first occupational preference was an armoured soldier and to my understanding as of right now it is a high in-demand job. Everything went well, i could choose any military occupation i wanted based on my aptitude test, but i stuck with the armoured soldier because it's what interested me most and seemed right up my alley, along with the recruiter saying i would get into the BMQ quicker because it's high in-demand. The interview went well, along with the medical. I had one minor medical issue which i had to bring a paper to my family doctor and then send it back to london. I sent the paper my family doctor signed back to London on the same day i had all of the tests on aug. 20th. Today is september 3rd and I still haven't heard anything back from the recruitment office and when i call all they say is there's nothing new on my application status. I was wondering if anyone knew how long this process would approx. take and maybe when i would hear back from them?  Thank you for any responses


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2009)

If you take them time to read the gazillion personal stories that grace this website, you would see that waiting times vary widly. So to answer your question, we dont know and neither does anyone else.

Good luck.


----------



## FDO (4 Sep 2009)

What's taking so long? Does no one read any other threads.

Here's some of the stuff going on right now with your file

-CRNC, BackCheck, RS, Med fit to RMO, Now consider you may not be the only person who is currently being processed in London. You need to give the process time to work. And for NOT just you.


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (4 Sep 2009)

Hey Doug, I just had the same exact situation, literally. I live in Sarnia, had all 3 tests done on the same day back in June, had to get my doc to sign off on something and send it to London, and am merit-listed right now. What I would do first is contact the Medical Staff to find out if your medical file is complete, I assumed mine was when I mailed my form in then waited 6 weeks and called back when I didn't hear back and found out I needed a blood test and was supposed to be informed by them weeks ago but wasn't. After it is complete it has to be sent off to the main medical office which will be 2 or 3 more weeks. Call your file manager 2 or 3 weeks after they cleared your medical file from London.


----------



## Larkvall (4 Sep 2009)

Hello Doug,

I handed in my extra forms in late June and I was told my medical file made it to Ottawa in early July and I am still waiting to hear back. 

Sometimes these things take time.


----------



## Dou You (4 Sep 2009)

Haha Doug! I am also Doug and have also applied in London! ;D And now that this exciting moment is passed us I can try to help you! Unfortunately I can't give you any help with your problem with regards to my application.  However, I do have a friend going through for Vehicle Tech, and he also applied at the London RC. He may not have the same medical problem but I do know he was frustrated that he had to get something from his doctor. As far as I know, since I talked to him 2 days ago, he is still waiting for reply from the recruiting center as well. It has already been 3 or 4 weeks now I believe. Don't think that this is going to happen to you though. Many different factors may come into play. You may get a response from the RC today, tomorrow, 3 weeks from now, or later...no one knows. Any process takes time and you just have to respect that. Doesn't hurt to check in with them every once in a while though either .
Just my 2 cents. Cheers.


----------



## Park (24 Sep 2009)

Hang in there man.  If you want it bad enough, it'll be worth it.

If you read around you'll see "Hurry up and wait" a lot with regards to wait times.

I am over 1 year in and still waiting.  Mind you, I need to get pre-secured before I can go for BOTP because I have immediate family overseas.


----------

